

Ghost: Just a Blogging Platform - andrewnez
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnonolan/ghost-just-a-blogging-platform

======
danso
IIRC, Ghost was a (unrealistic) vision of what a minimalist branch from WP
would be like. It was unrealistic because trying to maintain some
compatibility with WP's ecosystem is probably something you can't do just
somewhat, like pregnancy.

So not having WP compatibility makes it less of an initial attraction to
established bloggers...OTOH, we definitely need a good, minimal self-hosting
blogging solution between Wordpress and Jekyll. Hopefully the next generation
of bloggers will realize that even WP is more than they need, just as many
modern WP sites eschewed Drupal (qz.com, for example, and several major
traditional news websites)

